# Vincent van Gogh



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

One of my favorite painter RIP.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I drive across the village Nuenen - where he lived for two years - about twice a week. I remember seeing some of his paintings many years ago, like aardappeleters and I was very much intrigued by that particular painting.


----------



## veingogh (Aug 30, 2010)

He is also one of my favourate artists. His Starry Night was a very interesting piece. It portrayed a serene night and transformed it into a representation of the troubled thoughts he held. The heavy, forced brushstrokes make me wonder about his thought process every time he moved the brush. But I'm also told I wonder about things too deeply.:tongue:

Also, note my username. Van Gogh + blood = Veingogh. I suppose I like him a lot. Heh.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

i could probably go on for hours and hours about how much I adore van gogh, but i'll spare everyone. I have a couple of his paintings (reproductions of course, hah) hanging on my bedroom wall staring at me as we speak. 

seeing his work is amazing in person, the brushstrokes/how thick the paint is laid on and the texture it creates is amazing and really can't be appreciated in photographs.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

van Gogh brings so many wonderful thoughts to my mind. He is Dutch, like myself and one of the first things my English gf asked was what I knew about him. It turned out she is a great van Gogh lover.

We have a couple of museums in my country with works made by van Gogh. And when i was in London, visiting my gf, it turned out there was a wonderful traveling exhibition in the Art Gallery at that exact time. We spent hours waiting in line to get in and many more hours watching the paintings which depicted in a very good way the various developmental phases van Gogh went through during his career as a painter.

And of course, for psychologists, van Gogh is also a fascinating person. His life gives a great insight into the ways art is intimately related to psyche.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Starry starry night is probably my favourite painting ever. I really like some of Van Gogh's work.
Possibly a tie with this one - "Sidewalk cafe"....









This is another one I like.....


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Tells everyone to go watch the video on my profile of the van gogh dr. who episode : )
everytime I watch it tears stream down my face

I love Van gogh I feel like as an INFP maybe other INFP's feel the same but I just relate to him a lot.
his painting his struggle. To me he is so beautiful.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a print of "Wheatfield With Crows" behind me right now actually. It's so metaphorical or where the path can lead into darkness. I love his work especially this piece. Such incredible emotion is put into it, you can see it with the brush strokes...


----------

